# craftsman gt6000



## irishman (Jul 28, 2013)

I have a gt6000 917-255930 will a snow thrower model 842-26061 fit? 
Thanks for all your help. Sean


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

If you go to searspartsdirect.com it might show if it will work, or not. Does yours have the part#s under the hood? Raise the hood to look on the under side that closes over the engine some have part#s for blades, weights, etc under there.


----------



## irishman (Jul 28, 2013)

No label under the hood this is a 1991 gt6000 18h Briggs 44" deck trying to find a snow thrower thanks for all the help


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm no expert. The problem here is that the garden tractor you're asking about has a horizontal engine, but common snow blowers from the past 20 years are all made for vertical engines. 

Haban blowers were what was originally made for your tractor. These blowers were made for both vertical and horizontal engines. They'd just use a different mule drive. On rare occasions, I see a complete blower for your model on craigslist in my area. In the three years that I've begun looking, I think I saw two blowers, and both were rather cheap.

Many people are caught up in the two stage rage. The Haban blowers were single stage, and most people don't like them anymore due to a rather effective marketing campaign to get people to buy two stage. However, the Habans were pretty fair blowers. 

Here are some photos of the mule drive for the horizontal engine. When I see complete Haban blowers, they're usually set up for vertical engines. It looks as though the blower you're asking about is for a vertical engine. I'd imagine that the only difference is the mule drive. I think it's called a mule drive. I really don't know a lot of detail, so excuse my laymen terms.




Good luck in your search for one,
bolillo


----------

